# Baby has bloated stomach please help!



## Saxonmalone (Jul 19, 2011)

I have three baby cockatiels, the first two that hatched seem healthy. But the last one is alot smaller than the other two, and when i picked him up today I noticed his stomach was swollen. I tried to take pictures but he was to squirmy so they didnt turn out that good. But you can at least see his gout and then right below it his bloated stomach. Is he just really full or should i be really worried???


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You already have a post like this in the breeding section, please don't make multiple posts.


----------

